# Pic from "Gatebil" in Norway...



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi 

Thought you guys might enjoy these pic from Norways biggest trackday event...

vipers galleri

gallery.azzido.no :: Gatebil sept 2006


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

some real quality photos there,did notice a rather expensive supercar in the gravel.
also liked the white bmw with gold wheels,and the truck looked cool!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, thats a friend of mine... his name is Tommy Sharif... he runs the largest tire shop here in Norway.

He just bought a Koenigsegg CCX, and took it out on the track. You can see from the pic that he doesn't have that much experience driving on the track.
It cant be easy to control 860bhp either...










This car cost 7.5 million NKR, that is about 625.000 GBP


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

its a beautiful car.
i went too a skyline meet with a friend,at a lamborghini dealers here in the uk,and they had 1 there on the day we visited,it was fantastic.

i take your friend has several tyre shops.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Man what's the point about the chicks showing nipples?:chuckle:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Yeah, thats a friend of mine... his name is Tommy Sharif... he runs the largest tire shop here in Norway.
> 
> He just bought a Koenigsegg CCX, and took it out on the track. You can see from the pic that he doesn't have that much experience driving on the track.
> It cant be easy to control 860bhp either...
> ...


And he decided to stash it in the most inconspicous place too...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

there's some really cracking pics there,

I'd like to have more details of this event, as I'd like to come to it, soon.

Steve


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

MADsteve said:


> there's some really cracking pics there,
> 
> I'd like to have more details of this event, as I'd like to come to it, soon.
> 
> Steve


Steve

pm me you questions, as i am very involved in the whole thing.

We had a few guys from UK this summer... Norris and his evo, and a few drifting guys aswell.... and the reporter from Maxpower... don't remember his name...

Cheers...

Asim....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Ouch!
Not a good advert for the Top Gear spoiler ...

Hopefully only damage is cosmetic [and a bit of pride I guess].

Your car Asim, what sideskirts are they, Trust? 
Makes the arches look even more muscular. I like it


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe he thought the X in ccx stands for X-country 
Nice cars and much nicer girls there!
The lack of warmth up there seems to make you scandinavians good party people.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Bajie said:


> Ouch!
> Your car Asim, what sideskirts are they, Trust?
> Makes the arches look even more muscular. I like it


Yes, it is Trust frontbumper, sideskirt and rear under bumper spoilers...
And they fit like a dream...


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Where about was this held Asim?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## chovden (Oct 16, 2003)

Its in Sarpsborg Norway about 1-1,5 hours drive south of Oslo


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

am I the only one who noticed the veilside fortune NSX?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, you were.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

GT300 said:


> am I the only one who noticed the veilside fortune NSX?


It's for sale here in Sweden!! 

Honda NSX special


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

howmutch is that in €?

nice car


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

GT300 said:


> howmutch is that in €?
> 
> nice car


Ruffly 39300GBP or 58260euro


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Here yo have a small movie on the NSX.

YouTube - Honda NSX


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I know that Supra,a friend of me here in germany has bought it,and let me say,if the NSX belongs to the same guy then the supra belongs in sweden,i would not buy it for a penny


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> I know that Supra,a friend of me here in germany has bought it,and let me say,if the NSX belongs to the same guy then the supra belongs in sweden,i would not buy it for a penny


Interesting gossip, problems with the Sup?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Borsta said:


> Interesting gossip, problems with the Sup?


I would say this thing is allover junk,there is no one part thats good,not like he said as he sold the car to my friend,clutch,engine,interieur etc,everything is fuc*ed pretty hard.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Feel sad for your friend, never good to be ****ed on his dreamcar!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice photo's, the girls aren't shy either.

But i did not saw the GT300 Supra from japanauto anywhere. Does it still resides in Norway or what happened to the car?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Borsta said:


> Here yo have a small movie on the NSX.
> 
> YouTube - Honda NSX


That is a nice commercial :chuckle:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics - any more pics of the Blue R32 ....


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> Real nice photo's, the girls aren't shy either.
> 
> But i did not saw the GT300 Supra from japanauto anywhere. Does it still resides in Norway or what happened to the car?


I think the car is sold... i dont know to who....

Asim....


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I think the car is sold... i dont know to who....
> 
> Asim....


Still on sale ?
Japan Auto main E
Top Secret Supra

Last year it was visiting Finland.... 

I got one photo on my photo pages..  -- J-SPEC PHOTO -- and select "cars"


----------

